# The Grizzly 3 HP Router Motor



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Bruce,

You might try turning the collet nut up (counter clockwise) after breaking it free, until it comes tight to the bit, put the wrenches on again and give another quarter-ish twist CCW and see if that breaks the bit free.

Maybe that will eliminate the prying on the bit. Might work, has for me in the past.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review *101*... I have a *PC* body and if it goes *two toes up*, I have a fallback to consider as my lifter won't accept a normal router (plunge).

I don't expect my *PC* to *RIP*(ieces) for quite a while, however, hope I can remember this suggestion before *Uncle Alzhi* starts SMS'ing me…


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Bruce,
> 
> You might try turning the collet nut up (counter clockwise) after breaking it free, until it comes tight to the bit, put the wrenches on again and give another quarter-ish twist CCW and see if that breaks the bit free.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for that info. I'll give it a try today if the problem exist.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Thanks for the review *101*... I have a *PC* body and if it goes *two toes up*, I have a fallback to consider as my lifter won t accept a normal router (plunge).
> 
> I don t expect my *PC* to *RIP*(ieces) for quite a while, however, hope I can remember this suggestion before *Uncle Alzhi* starts SMS ing me…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I hope it doesn't crash on you either. Until I got a lift for my table, I used a 3.25 hp plunge PC I bought in the early 90's. I'ts definitely had a work out over the years. I also used it to fabricate 100's of sheets of solid surface counter tops over the years.

Never done anything to it but blow the dust off of it and has never let me down. My PC 3.25 router motor was bought less than 12 months ago and crashed after about 3 months of lite use. It stopped letting me adjust the speed on it about 2 months after I got it and then one day, it started trying to jump out of my table making all kinds of noises.

Tried all the PC repair facilities and they said sorry, no can work on it, no parts for it anymore. That ended my ever buying anything PC anymore.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Bruce,
> 
> You might try turning the collet nut up (counter clockwise) after breaking it free, until it comes tight to the bit, put the wrenches on again and give another quarter-ish twist CCW and see if that breaks the bit free.
> 
> ...


This ^^^

Some collets are described as "self-releasing". My Milwaukee is that way, after the nut is loose, it'll spin freely for a full turn or so then hit the release point where the wrenches are required for another 1/4 turn.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Bruce,
> 
> You might try turning the collet nut up (counter clockwise) after breaking it free, until it comes tight to the bit, put the wrenches on again and give another quarter-ish twist CCW and see if that breaks the bit free.
> 
> ...


That's how my PC collects work. I got a call into Griz and they suggested to lightly sand the inside of the collects with some fine sand paper and do the same thing to the router cutter shafts.

I gave that a try and so far the cutters release with very little effort and slide right of the collect and slide back in with no effort.

As I stated earlier, I've never used any collects like these before and didn't know what to expect. All I had to do today was unlock the collect and turn the nut until I could turn it with my fingers. Turn it about a turn and the cutter will slide right out.

After using the router motor for awhile, and hope the collect issue is resolved, I'm beginning to like the motor more every use. I really like how quiet it is and had a chance to run it at full rpm's today. I don't think it has the grunt the PC does but it's doing what I call on it to do with no power problems.

I certainly appreciate and thank you guys for replying and offering your suggestions. I'll update if I have anymore issues with it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*, this may be of some assistance. It's the instructions from my *Beall Colett Chuck*,


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> *Boys* and *Girls*, this may be of some assistance. It s the instructions from my *Beall Colett Chuck*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BertL (May 21, 2016)

I find that my router bits stick when fully bottomed out in the collet. Now, when I install the bit, I bottom it out, then raise it a fraction of an inch before tightening. Then, after I loosen the collet to remove the bit, I push the bit down slightly, and it frees right up for easy removal. Maybe that will work for you - without sanding.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> I find that my router bits stick when fully bottomed out in the collet. Now, when I install the bit, I bottom it out, then raise it a fraction of an inch before tightening. Then, after I loosen the collet to remove the bit, I push the bit down slightly, and it frees right up for easy removal. Maybe that will work for you - without sanding.
> 
> - BertL


Thanks for the info. I'll give that a try tomorrow.


----------

